
Camera Logic in a 2D Platformer - joemanaco
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JochenHeizmann/20171127/310386/Camera_Logic_in_a_2D_Platformer.php
======
madethemcry
Reminds me of this well written blog post also on gamasutra which was pretty
exhaustive regarding camera systems.

[https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ItayKeren/20150511/243083/Sc...](https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ItayKeren/20150511/243083/Scroll_Back_The_Theory_and_Practice_of_Cameras_in_SideScrollers.php)

------
OscarCunningham
The camera in Super Mario World worked at very similarly in 1991. Isn't this
stuff pretty standard by now?

------
londons_explore
How about a neural network model predicting where the player will be in one
second, and center the camera there?

That lets the player see where they're going.

The network would have the local game map (including enemys positions and
velocities), together with a few seconds of player history as input. It could
be trained on beta users.

~~~
crooked-v
This is like training a neural net to solve algebra problems instead of just
solving the algebra problems.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Well at least the training data won't be hard to generate?

